# Bucket Chain Hook and clevis/shackle mount combo?



## J_E_F_F (Jul 29, 2020)

Anyone seen anything/have a source for something like this for a bucket mount with a clevis hole and a standard chain hook combo?

https://www.amazon.com/TABZONE-Shackle-Clevis-D-Ring-Integrated/dp/B084RFHHGG


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Seems those are out of stock. Have you thought about something like these?


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Seems those are out of stock. Have you thought about something like these?


I figured I would be an even poorer welder with cast, so drilled a piece of flat bar, pinned one of these to it, then welded the flat bar. I ran a hot bead across the bar to bend it down flat to the bucket.
https://www.zoro.com/static/cms/product/full/Z0K4Lufo5oy.JPG


----------



## J_E_F_F (Jul 29, 2020)

went with the traditional route, thanks
dealer welded them on prior to delivery, not pretty welds, but should be plenty functional.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

J_E_F_F said:


> went with the traditional route, thanks
> dealer welded them on prior to delivery, not pretty welds, but should be plenty functional.


those hook welds confirm my instincts to not weld cast. I think I'd have told the dealer "how about try another pass on those".
I wonder if a bead to the welded on things from the mount ribs might help to prevent cracking?

be sure to let us know when one cracks off.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Don't try and lift something that may endanger someone with injury, I would go one step further than what Groo said, I would use a grinder and cut back that welding one side at a time on each eye and hook and re-do those welds until I had the lot completely re-welded properly.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Here is what I did years ago while rebuilding the bucket and adding scrap metal teeth.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

I had 3 of the flat bottom steel hooks welded. The outside hooks are welded to support for bucket while center is for lighter duty stuff welded to bucket top edge.

Wondering why the clevis is desired? I have some small sections of chain made up I can use to attach to hooks if needed.


----------



## J_E_F_F (Jul 29, 2020)

clevis for shackles on occasion I'd use a strap or wire rope instead of chain.
Used wire rope and shackles on my last tractor since I didn't have chain hooks, so kind of used to that, but looking forward to using chain instead.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Clevis is also nice to be sure it's not going to fall off or come loose......but with those welds.....


----------



## L S G (Dec 30, 2008)

I have those same hooks welded on everything from my loader bucket backhoe bucket tractor points and had no issues making very good welds I have to think either these guys cant weld or they were having problems with there welder or didnt clean the paint off well enough in which case I have to restate cant weld, if your welder or material is welding that poorly STOP and fix it. You can successfully weld these hooks to just about every part of your tractor.


----------



## Toolsteel (Aug 1, 2019)

Either have them re-welded with the proper rods for cast which will contain nickel ( depending on the cast) or have it Welded with flux core mig.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Toolsteel said:


> Either have them re-welded with the proper rods for cast which will contain nickel ( depending on the cast) or have it Welded with flux core mig.


I agree...I would drop bucket on trailer and take back to dealer. Whatever the cause that's not a good weld and somebody can get hurt. 

I'm a novice and trying to learn welding, which is more of an art than folks claim. Simply put, ...that's a novice weld job. I practice with scrap and do better though....I loaded my bucket and took to buds house as hes a pro. I will not weld anything structural until I'm better and if I welded like that, I would have declined to do it....sadly, they were worse than me.

I would want them cut off with cutting wheel, area ground and new ones welded on correctly.

I would also place hooks at structural area of bucket...along edges. I did place one in center for lighter weight pulls, but know too much force there will bend bucket


----------

